# Change of username



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi is there any way of changing my username?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just pm John-h he'll do it


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Thankyou


----------

